# gaggia nespresso automat



## sasdiscos (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi all, ive just obtained an old gaggia machine, seems all good but getting over temp issues, i will try a descale.

Does any one have a manual they could send me pls as i can't find any thing online, i want to know if the size of coffee can be adjusted etc?

I know its an old unit but i would like to try and get it fully functioning and any help would be most appreciated and ill buy you a coffee.

Many thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Seems to be a very old machine, some posts on here about it over 3 years ago, seems the manual is hard to come by.

There was some talk of the over temp being down to needing a descale.

When you say size of coffee, do you mean output of fluid?


----------



## sasdiscos (Aug 22, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Seems to be a very old machine, some posts on here about it over 3 years ago, seems the manual is hard to come by.
> 
> There was some talk of the over temp being down to needing a descale.
> 
> When you say size of coffee, do you mean output of fluid?


Hi, yes that's it, to top up to make a larger coffee. I know it's an old macheene but like I say I would like to try. I'm going to buy some descaler and try that.

Many my thanks for your response. Steve


----------



## littlecoff (Nov 14, 2014)

sasdiscos said:


> Hi, yes that's it, to top up to make a larger coffee. I know it's an old macheene but like I say I would like to try. I'm going to buy some descaler and try that.
> 
> Many my thanks for your response. Steve


Hello I have acquired this machine and having the "Over temperature" issue also, did de-scaling the machine help? Also any luck finding a manual?

Thanks for your help


----------

